# Missing DDRAW.DLL file



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

When I am attempting to retrieve my photos from my digital camera I get the following error message: "A required DLL file, DDRAW.DLL, was not found." I reinstalled the camera software and got the same message. I did a search for the file, and it IS on my computer. I have not used my camera in months. Since I last used it I did a REG clean and unchecked some stuff in my system tray. What must I do to get this file in the right place? Possibly restore my registry??? Didn't want to do anything 'til I got great advice from you guys. I am running ME. 
Thanks loads!
Josie


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The dll file may need to be registered. Here's a quick tip to make it easier to register dll files and ocx files, place a shortcut to regsvr32.exe in the SendTo folder, you can then right click on any DLL or OCX file, select Send To and then click on the shortcut and it will be automatically registered.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Sorry. I don't understand these instructions. Could you explain a little simpler. Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Where is it on your computer? What operating system?

Ddraw.dll is not a self-registering library.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

I am running ME. The file is in C:\WINDOWS\SYSBCKUP. I tried copying the file to the FinePix folder. I got no error message, but nothing opened. At this point I have uninstalled all of the camera software. Whatever I did made my system very slow. So now I need to start reinstalling. Thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You should install DirectX 9.0b End-User Runtime:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...9E-07C1-462A-BAEF-5EAB5C851CF5&displaylang=en

ddraw.dll is a DirectX file and should be in the System directory.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Hi Me again!
I've made full circle. I uninstalled everything and reinstalled. DirectX 8 was installed as part of the software. I am still getting the same error message: DDRAW.DLL file not found. Now what's this about registering the file?? How do I do that, and why wasn't it done when I reinstalled? Please help!
Thanks,
Josie


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Search for ddraw.dll now to see where you have copies. It will only be found (probably) if it is in your system directory.

Go to Start > Run, and type: dxdiag

Look under the Files tab. ddraw.dll should be the first one listed if DirectX is properly installed.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

BTW, I am running ME. No success putting it in Run -- error message. But I did "Search" and found dxdiagn.dll listed first -- location: Windows\System. When searching "ddraw.dll", it is in Windows\SYSBCKUP. What now?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If dxdiag does not run, you don't have DirectX installed or installed correctly.

I'd suggest you go to the link above and install DirectX 9.0b from there. If you have a slow connection, explore the CD that came with your software and look for a DirectX folder. Inside you should see a DirectX setup file. 8 is better than nothing!


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Elvandil, I downloaded the DirectX 9 from above link. When I went to install it, I received this error message: "Setup could not download the file. Please retry later or chek network connection." I tried again while connected to Internet. Same message. I just don't get it. What's up with this machine?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Maybe not the machine. The setup program you downloaded then downloads the remaining components. Maybe it couldn't get through for some reason.

If you don't mind a hefty download, you can download the entire DX9.0 file instead of the setup file which then downloads the rest. Save it and you can then reinstall any time you need:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...DB-DCCE-43EA-87BB-7C7E1FD1EAA2&displaylang=en

If you don't want this hefty download, then get a recent game CD and explore that. Almost all have DirectX on them. Again, look for a setup file in the DirectX folder, but I wouldn't go any lower than 8.0.


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

JosieM said:


> When I am attempting to retrieve my photos from my digital camera I get the following error message: "A required DLL file, DDRAW.DLL, was not found." I reinstalled the camera software and got the same message. I did a search for the file, and it IS on my computer. I have not used my camera in months. Since I last used it I did a REG clean and unchecked some stuff in my system tray. What must I do to get this file in the right place? Possibly restore my registry??? Didn't want to do anything 'til I got great advice from you guys. I am running ME.
> Thanks loads!
> Josie


try following the instructions in the following Microsoft Knowladge Base article: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;248610&Product=gms

EDIT: Ignore that it says it only applies to microsoft games as this may solve your problem even though it's not occuring from a microsoft game


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

I attempted to DL DirectX. Much too large. Would take 15 hrs. So now please tell me, is DirectX installed with the OS? I'm beginning to think that I just "might" have uninstalled it a few months ago (thinking I surely don't need this)  Anyway, I have the DirectX setup files on my computer and on the digital camera software. So as I understand you, I need the whole program? So where do I get it, on the ME installation? Any other sources? I don't have the ME CD. 
Thanks for your patience with this problem. My camera was working fine a few months ago! Hope to return it to active duty soon!
Josie


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There usually isn't an option to uninstall DirectX. It is considered part of the operating system. But it can be removed with a hack job and file deletion!

DirectX does come with ME, but that would be an older version. DirectX contains multimedia drivers and needs to be updated to keep up with new hardware, games, and other software. You really need a recent version.

Now, what do you mean that you have the DirectX setup on your computer and on the camera software? Did you find a folder on the camera software's CD that was called "DirectX"? And where is it on your computer?

If you have a folder named "DirectX" on your cam's CD, then open the folder and look for a file named "setup" or "DirectXsetup", or something along those lines. If you find it, click on it and install DX.

DirectX comes with a lot of software. You can check Office and game CD's for it, too.

When you install the software for your camera, was there an option to install DirectX, too? If so, reinstall the camera software and choose the DX installation, too.

When you have DX installed successfully, you should be able to go to Start > Run, and type: dxdiag
That will perform diagnostics of DX and tell you if it is working properly.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

I feel better ... I think. So DirectX would NOT be in Add/Remove Programs? So I couldn't uninstall it? That's good.
Okay. This is what is on my computer -- 2 DirectX folders. 1 is in Program Files and has a setup folder. In that folder is 1 file called DXDiag (only 1KB), it's a shortcut. Sure looks like alot is missing from this program. The other one is in Windows System and has 3 folders -- no setup there.
Hey! When you say "can be removed with hack job and file deletion". I had to install and uninstall different versions of Word Perfect a few weeks ago. Could that have caused the deletion? 
Yes, I did install it when I installed the camera software. I did it twice with no success. I will try again in the morning. Can't handle this any longer! Thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Let's start fresh. First, we'll remove whatever parts of DirectX that you have with DirectX Eradicator. Download it, unzip it, and run it to remove DirectX. If it gives you options to reinstall it, just cancel for now.

http://files1.majorgeeks.com/files/b6b48639e4627ac7813f3501da8e4465/drivers/dxe109b2.zip

Then, see if any of those folders named "DirectX" that you mentioned are remaining. If they are, delete them.

Now, with the slate all clean, reinstall DirectX by whatever means are at your disposal. It looks like reinstalling the cam software may be the easiest way, but if there is a DirectX folder on that CD with a setup file inside, you can just run that.

You will (we hope) be prompted to restart your machine after installing. Then, go to Start > Run, and try: dxdiag. Go through the tabs and perform the tests (skip the Network and Input ones), and look for any errors, registry problems, or file problems that this test should tell you about.

I'll stick with this as long as you will .


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Thanks so much, Elvandil, for sticking with me. I will do what you suggested and get back with you. My BIL has a game CD that I will look at and see if DirectX is there. If not, DirectX 8 is on my camera CD. My brain is trying to understand. I'll just continue trusting your expertise! 
Thanks again.
Josie


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Elvandil, Good news to report!!! I DL the extractor as you suggested. I got a little scared to extract it after reading some articles on the Microsoft site. So..... I decided to try once more to install the original DL that you suggested (DirectX9.0b End-User Run time). This time I did not close all programs and stayed connected to the Internet. The original DL needed to DL more files (took about 1 hr.) After DL was complete, installation began. ALL IS UP AND RUNNING NOW!!! (Yes, I'm shouting for joy!) 
Thank you so much for your help. This one just took a little more time and effort to fix. I do wonder what caused the problem in the first place. 
'Til next episode...
Josie


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

JosieM said:


> I attempted to DL DirectX. Much too large. Would take 15 hrs. So now please tell me, is DirectX installed with the OS? I'm beginning to think that I just "might" have uninstalled it a few months ago (thinking I surely don't need this)  Anyway, I have the DirectX setup files on my computer and on the digital camera software. So as I understand you, I need the whole program? So where do I get it, on the ME installation? Any other sources? I don't have the ME CD.
> Thanks for your patience with this problem. My camera was working fine a few months ago! Hope to return it to active duty soon!
> Josie


do you have any game cds that use direct x?


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

No. I don't do the games at all.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Glad to hear it! I knew that the "network installation" of DirectX would be smaller than the complete download, but having the whole thing in case you needed to reinstall it has its advantages, too.

On the other hand, it won't be long before you buy some CD that has the full 9.0b on it, so you'll make out OK.

Microsoft says that DirectX is "uninstallable" so I can see why you were concerned reading their side of the story.

But having used DirectX Eradicator to remove 9.0b, install 8.1, remove 8.1, and install 9.0b, I knew it worked (as others in this forum have discovered).

Now is the time to go to Start > Run, and type: dxdiag

Not only will the tests and messages in the lower window tell you how DirectX is working, but they are fun to do .

P.S. It is not unusual for the dxdiag tool to find some registry errors in the 9x family. It may recommend reinstalling DirectX. I can tell you from experience that reinstalling doesn't help and everything should be fine despite the dire warning.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Looks like you're not through with me yet. I was so excited my camera was working, I forgot about doing the DXdiag. 2 error boxes popped up 1) "Problem getting Direct Show info, result code+0x80040154 (Class not registered). 2) DxDiag Error: Problem getting network info, result code+ 0x80040154 (Class not registered). I ran the sounds tests and all showed no problems. Alot of registry problems listed. I have the results but very lengthy. The only problem I see now with my system is that Windows Media Player won't play. Error says: "Class not registered"
So looks like we're off in another direction. Any suggestions.
Thanks
Josie
P.S. I just read your PS. Yes, it said all that about reinstalling. Thanks for letting me know that is not necessary. My main concern then is to get Windows Media Player working.


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

try going to windowsupdate.microsoft.com and see if one of the updates are DirectX (check all catagories), if so download and install it and see if that solves your problem -- I'd also install all other updates while you're at it too


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try some different media and see what plays and what doesn't. You can find some .wav files in C:\Windows\Media. Maybe you have a small video or 2 somewhere. Try searching for *.avi, *.mpg, *.mp3, *.wma, and *.wmv files. Double-click at least one of every kind you find to see what file-types play and what don't.

What file-type did you try when you got the error?

Unfortunately, all these problems seem to point back to DirectX. A couple registry errors is not bad, but there shouldn't be too many. Did you keep DirectX Eradicator around? It is the best tool for cleaning up all those evil scraps left behind by a previous, damaged installation of DirectX.

Try some different file-types and we'll go from there.

The network error with DirectX is to be expected since you are not configured to play games over the net yet. But when did you get the DirectShow error?


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

If you'd take a look at them, here are my registry errors --
Registry Errors Found:
Registry Errors Found:
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{593817A0-7DB3-11CF-A2DE-00AA00B93356}\InprocServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{593817A0-7DB3-11CF-A2DE-00AA00B93356}\InprocServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{593817A0-7DB3-11CF-A2DE-00AA00B93356}' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\DirectDrawClipper\CLSID' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-0020AFC2CD35}\InprocServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-0020AFC2CD35}\InprocServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-0020AFC2CD35}' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\DirectDraw\CLSID' is missing.

Nothing would play. MPlayer opens and song lists as "Now playing" then the error messag "Class not registered".
When the Diag tool was through running, the first error box popped up. I clicked OK. Then immediately after that the second one popped up -- Direct Show error.

So you really think I need to Eradicate and reinstall. Yes, I still have the Erad DL. It's comforting to know you've done it many times. 
BTW, I went to Microsoft and DL some update for MWP. Still won't play.

Later,
Josie


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Looks like we have a job ahead of us. I'm going to switch over to ME and try this before I explain it to you.

Hopefully, I can install the original version of DX that came with ME from the setup files I told you about. We will still need to update to 9.0, but we may not need to download so much if the earlier version is installed first.

So, I'm going to try the Eradicator and I'll be back to let you know if it worked according to plan.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry I took so long. I had to install a scripting host on my ME partition in order for the boxes and buttons on this site to work . (I'm on ME now. Used DX Eradicator and reinstalled DirectX 7.1 from the ME backup files just for a test. It went fine, just in case we need to do that.)

What version of Media Player do you have? We may need to reinstall that before we are done.

Instead of reinstalling DirectX, let's try to repair the registry instead.

Copy the text between the lines and paste in into a blank Notepad window. Then go to File, Save As.. and type "DX.reg" (no quotes) in the name box and save it to your desktop. Close Notepad. You should have a .reg file on the desktop with a light blue reg file icon.

--------------------------------------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{593817A0-7DB3-11CF-A2DE-00AA00B93356}]
@="DirectDraw Clipper Object"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{593817A0-7DB3-11CF-A2DE-00AA00B93356}\InprocServer32]
@="ddraw.dll"
"ThreadingModel"="Both"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DirectDrawClipper]
@="DirectDraw Clipper Object"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DirectDrawClipper\CLSID]
@="{593817A0-7DB3-11CF-A2DE-00AA00B93356}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-0020AFC2CD35}]
@="DirectDraw Object"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-0020AFC2CD35}\InprocServer32]
@="ddraw.dll"
"ThreadingModel"="Both"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DirectDraw]
@="DirectDraw Object"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DirectDraw\CLSID]
@="{D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-0020AFC2CD35}"

---------------------------------------------------------

Now, double-click DX.reg and merge it with your registry. That should get rid of the errors in dxdiag, but you can run it to see. If there are any more errors, record them, please. You can press the "Save All Information" button at the bottom of dxdiag to put it all in a text file.

----------------------------------------------------

As for the Media Player, try downloading the codecs and reinstalling them to see if that helps. Install all 3 even if you don't have Media Player 9.

http://download.microsoft.com/download/4/6/1/461e47d9-bff9-4d3f-b97c-93476581f6ef/wmp6cdcs.exe
http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/2/e/72e9d6eb-3412-414b-b93f-85d851e01cfb/WM9Codecs.exe
http://download.microsoft.com/download/9/8/a/98a6cb2d-6659-485e-b1f9-2c0d9bf6c328/wmv9VCMsetup.exe

Those 3 links are updated by Microsoft periodically to prevent people from linking to them, so if they don't work, all 3 codec packages are on this page:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/format/codecdownload.aspx

Reboot and see if your player works.


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

aolsux said:


> try going to windowsupdate.microsoft.com and see if one of the updates are DirectX (check all catagories), if so download and install it and see if that solves your problem -- I'd also install all other updates while you're at it too


try this ^^


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Aolsux -- I've done all the updates available. Didn't see any for DirectX.
Elvandil --
I am presenting DL the 3 MP things and will install them in the morning. Here's what has transpired this afternoon...

I had MP 9, but reinstalled it this afternoon. After that was done I got this message when trying to play my music.
"OxCOOD1199 Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The file is either corrupt or the player does not support the format you are trying to play." 
Just to see what would happen, I changed the MP files to open with RealOne Player. It played there. But... I have MP all set up, you know. Not wanting to change. (I know with determination and patient techs, this will be resolved!)

Okay. So I did the registry thingy. Every tab looked fine except "Input" and "Network". I know you said I could skip that. But that's where the registry errors were found. See the following from the DxDiag.

******************************************

Input Tab: Problems were found in the system registry. Details are available in the saved text file.
Network Tab: The registry information for the service provider 'DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider' is missing or damaged. You should reinstall DirectX. The registry information for the service provider 'DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider' is missing or damaged. You should reinstall DirectX. The registry information for the service provider 'DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider' is missing or damaged. You should reinstall DirectX. The registry information for the service provider 'DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider' is missing or damaged. You should reinstall DirectX. You should reinstall DirectX to get the latest version.

Registry: Errors found
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{92187326-72B4-11d0-A1AC-0000F8026977}\InprocServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{92187326-72B4-11d0-A1AC-0000F8026977}\InProcServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{92187326-72B4-11d0-A1AC-0000F8026977}\ProgID' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{92187326-72B4-11d0-A1AC-0000F8026977}' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{25E609E4-B259-11CF-BFC7-444553540000}\InProcServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{25E609E4-B259-11CF-BFC7-444553540000}\InProcServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{25E609E1-B259-11CF-BFC7-444553540000}\InprocServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{25E609E1-B259-11CF-BFC7-444553540000}\InProcServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{25E609E1-B259-11CF-BFC7-444553540000}' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{25E609E0-B259-11CF-BFC7-444553540000}\InprocServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{25E609E0-B259-11CF-BFC7-444553540000}\InProcServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{25E609E0-B259-11CF-BFC7-444553540000}' is missing.

----------------
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: Error, File: ()
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: Error, File: ()
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: Error, File: ()
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: Error, File: ()

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK
***************************************************
Just in case this helps you determine something.

I'll check in tomorrow after the 3 other downloads.
(BTW, I appreciate your willingness to walk me through this.)


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

BTW, what are codecs?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Looks like you made that reg file OK. The errors are not the same at least!

OK. We really need to reinstall DirectX and clean up that mess. That's too many errors for comfort, and far too many to try to fix manually.

Before we get started, go to Add/Remove and uninstall your camera software. This is a very good idea but probably not crucial if there is some reason you can't or don't want to.
-------------------------------------------------
"Codec" is short for "compressor/decompressor". It is a small program resembling a driver that attempts to cram sound or video information into a smaller space without losing too much information (quality), and then decompress that information for playback. The media files then use less space and travel over the internet faster.
------------------------------------------------
I tried the Eradicator on my ME system today without problems. Now it's your turn .

It will clean out all those faulty registry entries and replace them with good ones.

So here we go---->

1) Unzip that Eradicator folder and run the program. A box will pop up asking if you are sure and it will then "eradicate" DirectX. It seems to do nothing so don't expect fireworks.

2) The Eradicator will then tell you to reboot your computer. Do so.

2a) Run: dxdiag
Hopefully, you will get a message that the program was not found.

3) There is another folder that came with Eradicator named "Restore". Open that folder and you will see 2 .ini files named "Chicago" and "Memphis". Right-click on "Memphis" and then click on "Install" in the menu. This will use your system files in C:\Windows\Options\Install to reinstall the DirectX 7.1 that came with ME. It may prompt you to restart again.

3a) Try dxdiag. You may get a couple errors, but hopefully not too many. It seems that version 7.1 is not totally compatible with some video card drivers. If you are really lucky, there may be no errors at all!

4) Install the 3 codec packages that you downloaded. Then try your player.

5) If everything works now, we are done for the moment. But it really is important that you get the 9.0b version sooner or later. Go back and download and install that when you can.

6) If it doesn't work, then download and install the DirectX 9.0b just as you did before, reinstall your media player, and then install all 3 codec packages again.

I hope we have a fix now. Cross your fingers.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Okay. I'm going to take a deep breath and follow your instructions.
First, I want to clear up a few things -- I don't have a problem uninstalling the camera software. I'll do that. But your No. 6 says to reinstall media player. Did you mean camera? You didn't say to remove media player. Just wondering.

Also remember, I DO NOT have the ME software. A technician that worked on my computer years ago put ME on it but did not give me the CD. (Guess I could track him down if I had to.) So you're saying this "Memphis" install will do the same thing as having the ME CD in regards to DirectX 7? 

Also remember, the camera software installs DirectX 8, if I recall correctly. Might just be an upgrade, though. Do I skip that part? Or could I possibly use that instead of the "Memphis" thing? 

One more thing, I have not installed the 3 codec pkgs. Should I try that before doing the Eradicator or wait until after?

Sorry... I just have to have a little insight. This is pretty scary to me! I cannot afford for my system to be down. If this is risky, I can live without playing music. But then, as I said, I'm trusting you! 

Okay. Thanks again. I'm wondering if you ever sleep!! lol


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

LOL. OK. You can let that deep breatth go now.

"Also remember, I DO NOT have the ME software."

I remember that. Mine installed without the CD from the backup setup files on the machine already. You have the entire installation of ME in Windows\Options\Install folder.

"Also remember, the camera software installs DirectX 8, if I recall correctly. Might just be an upgrade, though. Do I skip that part? Or could I possibly use that instead of the "Memphis" thing?"

We haven't had very good luck with the camera software so far, so I think a good 7 is better than a bad 8. If we get 7 in, we will have a good start. Not all the DX files change from version to version. And we can see if everything works before we install the cam.

"One more thing, I have not installed the 3 codec pkgs. Should I try that before doing the Eradicator or wait until after?"

Doesn't really matter. You can install the codecs before to try them and after also.

"This is pretty scary to me! I cannot afford for my system to be down."

I understand. But your machine will run fine without any version of DirectX. Just the multimedia stuff will have problems--which you have already.

So---buck up! We'll get through this 

PS. This is completely off the subject, but have you considered investing in some drive imaging software, like TrueImage or Ghost? With no CD, you might want to consider it.

You could make an image of your hard drive onto another drive or on CD-RW's. Then if your system went out on you, you could restore it to its exact former state. Better than starting over, believe me. 

System Restore has worked fine for me the few times I've used it, but whenever I have problems booting at all, I'm glad to have that backup.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Just reporting in. I've suddenly gotten very busy with work and haven't had a chance to run my fixes. I printed out the instructions and hope to get to it this weekend. You can be sure, I'll be reporting back. 
About the Ghost, I'm sure you're right. I just don't know much about it. I'll do some research. I thought I was safe when I added a CD Writer, but now I understand that doesn't copy the whole HD, just the data. Thanks for the suggestion!

Josie


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Take your time. I am getting a little busy this week, too (someone is bringing me an infected computer tomorrow morning, so I have the latex gloves and mask ready ).

Send me a private message if I don't see your post in the mass somehow. Somehow, since the upgrade to this site, posts are marked as read by me when I haven't read them. It takes a little longer to find them now.


----------



## phag58 (Jan 9, 2004)

I am having the same problems with a friends camera and installation. Message error says, ddraw.dll not found. So went to download dll, found it and installed. Reinstalled the camera's software, which has the directx installation on it...installed that as well, message said installation successful. However, I tried your directions "start/run/dxdiag" and I am getting the message saying the dx is not installed. File search indicates both the dx AND ddraw.dll in the system, but the camera will not load pics because it is showing no ddraw.dll. Any other suggestions from here? Thanks!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I'd just direct you to follow Josie's path. Try uninstalling the camera software first. Then, use the DirectX Eradicator to rid yourself of all good and bad DX installations.

Install DirectX 9.0b from the net or another location, like a new game CD with a DX 9 folder on it. The camera software may allow you to choose whether to install DX or not, but in any case, it won't install if 9.0b is already there because DX detects whether there is a newer version already installed.

When you get dxdiag working and it shows no errors, then try reinstalling the cam software.


----------



## phag58 (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks...will try that then when I get back to her computer!


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Hello there! Good report... nothing blew up!!! LOL
Okay. I've done a whole lot, but back to square one. Ran into a few problems. After eradicating and restoring DirectX 7, I ran Dxdiag with NO ERRORS. But installing from "Memphis," it appeared to be version 4.0 of DirectX. 
Media Player still would not work. Installed 1 codec successfully. Others failed. I reinstalled WMP9, just in case. Got this message: "It was not possible to complete setup." (Probably because it was already there. I DO have WMP 9. Restarted computer. Things starting freezing -- OE, etc. I quickly paniced and ran eradicator again. Then did System Restore to that morning (before I had done anything). Music still won't play in WMP but does play in Real One Player. (Sure hope you follow all this). I should have a clean plate again. So now I wonder: 1) can I just install DirectX 9 (dxwebsetup), 2) should I find a game to get DirectX from, or 3) does it matter. 
Also, what is your opinion about running PC Bug Doctor and Reg Clean?
Sorry this is such a mess.   Hope you just love a challenge!

Josie


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I'll get back to you when I am not in so much of a rush and can read the post as breathlessly as it was written .

But it wasn't version 4. MS, in there wisdom, uses only the last part of the version number to identify the build. So version 9.0b is really 4.09.0000.0902. If you can follow that.

Be back.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Boy, there really seems to be something wrong system-wide if even installing those codecs couldn't be done easily. Have you had any other problems with programs or installations other than the ones we have been working on?
----------------------------------------
I like to be the first to congratulate you! You took the bull by the horns, so to speak, and overcame your fear and trepidation to look DirectX in the eye!

Now where to go from here? As you can probably tell by now, I'm an erase-everything-and-start-over type of guy. So now I want to completely uninstall Windows Media Player 9 and re-install that cleanly, too. You should be warned that if you go running to Microsoft for a second opinion, they will tell you that that can't be done, either. But we know better, don't we? A second opinion is almost always a good idea, but not half-way through the surgery .
-------------------------------------
So, let me see if I know where we are at.

You now have no DirectX, is that right? If so, it would be fine to go directly for the DX 9.0b installation, but with no previous version to build on, it may be a very big download. You can do that or see if you can find it in a folder on some other CD. Use "Explore" on that camera CD (but don't install the camera software yet) and see if there is a folder named "DX" or "DirectX" on it. If there is, you can install from there. We are really not too concerned with the version right now, but "Memphis" will put in 7.1 if you can't find it anywhere else (I take it that "Memphis" went OK. That is a good sign---it means that all your setup installation files from the ME CD are in that Options\Install folder. Later, we need to make you an ME CD!). Try to get one version installed that dxdiag likes. You seem to be an expert on this now.

What exactly happened when you tried to install those other codecs?

Re-installing WMP9 on top of itself should not have the error you mentioned. It should progress with no error. The message means that the installation did not complete. There are uninstalled files sitting in a folder in Limbo and the registry has been partly changed but is damaged as well. A partial installation is more of a mess than a failed one.

So, after you get DX working, go to C:\Windows\Temp and delete all the files and folders it will let you. This temporary folder may have the remains of the failed re-installation so we want to clean out the remnants of that.

Then, run ScanDisk and reboot your machine. We want a fresh start.
------------------------------------------------------------
Now go to Start > Run, and type:
RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection %windir%\INF\wmp.inf,Uninstall

This will uninstall Windows Media Player 9. Reboot. Re-install WMP9. Reinstall the codecs. Cross your fingers.

I think you'll agree that the person who wrote DirectX Eradicator made a nearly perfect piece of software and is to be congratulated.

*EDIT:*
Registry cleaners are matter of debate. Every one I have used has caused some damage, most of it very minor, but sometimes more serious. They shouldn't be used on a malfunctioning computer unless it is highly probable that the registry clean will solve a particular problem.

And even on healthy computers, registry cleaning probably shouldn't be part of any routine maintenance, but reserved for rare occasions and specific problems.

The myth that all those registry entries that do nothing should be removed to keep the computer running at peak performance is exaggerated beyond the small percentage gain involved in removing a few thousand keys, perhaps, from among the million that exist, and over the lifetime of the machine.

It is interesting that Microsoft only made one registry cleaning tool and that was intended to solve one particular problem.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Well, this venture has absolutely instilled some true grit in me. I'm ready to trust you and do as I am told.  I'm all for removing and reinstalling Media Player! I was going to ask you if that was possible. 

Correct, no DirectX at this time.
Correct, Memphis went fine.

Please check the 3 codecs I downloaded and see if they are the right ones -- 1) wmp6cdcs, 2) WM9Codecs, 3) wmv9VCMsetup. When I tried to install them earlier #1 failed; #2 installed successfully; #3 went through the whole thing then, "It was not possible to complete setup." So just verify that these are the correct ones to install AFTER I uninstall WMP and reinstall it? 

BTW, I cleaned everything up real good last night -- cleaned the temp files, ran RegClean, Scan Disk, and Defrag. So!! How about that?!!! (I do clean up my system regularly.) 
Everything else appears to be running very well. I've set up Real One Player as default now. But would rather WMP since I'm used to using that.
So here's what I understand my next moves are: 

1. Install DirectX from the camera software or game or web
2. Clean out Temp files again
3. Uninstall WMP 
4. Reinstall WMP -- and the codecs. (Let me know if those listed above are the correct ones and use all 3?)
5. Install camera software.

I'm excited to know I can make an ME CD. 

Thanks again to the best tech ever!!!  


Josie


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You have it on the money.

That is the plan and I hope it gets us to a better place. I'm still wondering why those codecs failed before. They just go to their home and register with the registry. Doesn't seem all that hard. Unless they were incorrectly registered the first time. But we'll not think about that. Just a simple backup plan!

Good luck. You'll know better next time than to ask after a lost file. Look at what it got you into this time.

Just checked my codecs and they have the same names as the ones you downloaded. I must not have changed the names as I usually do.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

:up:  
CHECK THIS OUT!!! I installed DirectX 8 from my camera software. 
Ran dxdiag. Got tons of errors! I have the file saved if you want to see it. Then I went and tried Media Player. It is working!!! 
Now, I'm wondering if these errors will affect the camera software. 
So looks like I won't have to remove WMP, and not to worry about the codecs.
I'll try installing the camera software now. If it works, could we possibly have reached out goal?!!
I think so! 

Josie


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

We may have found the culprit, at least. It was probably a faulty DX 8.0 installation from the camera that started this whole thing.

Not too thrilled about "tons of errors"--I'd rather get a good DX in there. But if it works, we have gotten part way there. You won't need to fix it thoroughly until another DX-requiring program is installed.

The codecs should work by now. They aren't really affected musch by DX or WMP unless updated by them. It's just that I want it to be error-free.

Let me know what you get. 

By the way, did you ever try to get updated software for the camera at the manufacturer's site? What kind of cam?


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Well, not-so-good news now. I tried installing the camera software with no success. It seemed to install the driver, but failed to complete installation of the Fine Pix Viewer. It's a Fujifilm camera. So if you say, "probably a faulty DX8 installation from the camera software" and it did have tons of errors, my plan is to eradicate again. And go back and install from 7 from "Memphis." Then try the camera software again. I just read your opinion in previous post regarding reg cleaners. Thanks for the insight. I value any bits of info I can receive. Just hope I haven't messed things up by using it. (I have done so a few times in the past months.) 
Unless you suggest something else, I will do as I said and report back later.

Josie (I trust this WILL resolve!)


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I hope this will resolve it, but unfortunately, Memphis will leave you with 7.1 and the cam installer will try to update to 8 again. But it won't hurt to try. Maybe the cam will work on 7. You could always go from 7 to 9 and then try the cam software, but that would mean another download. Too bad you couldn't just find DX9 or even 8 on a CD somewhere so you'd have the installation ready when you needed it.

I think you mentioned that the cam installer asked if you wanted to install DX. If it does, try skipping it unless the installer says that you absolutely need at least version 8.

In any case, you seem to have lost your fear of the Eradicator so we can do all possible combinations, if necessary!

And you still might look for an updated driver at the manufacturer's site. If it contains DX though, the d/l will be even larger than DX itself.

But it does look at this point as though the Media Player is OK. Just wondering, did you by any chance try the Media Player when you had that error-free installation of Memphis?

And yet another possibility that we haven't tried: Safe Mode. You could get a good, working version 7 in through Memphis, try your Media Player (which actually may need a newer DX than 7 since it came out after 7), and then go into Safe Mode to install both DX8 and your cam software. That way we will know that nothing else is interfering with the installation.

The only problem with that idea is that I don't think your CD-ROM is accessible under Safe Mode in ME. If not, create a folder on your desktop and copy the entire CD into it. Then run the setup from the folder after you get into Safe Mode.
-------------------------
Hopefully, this whole thing doesn't seem like it's not worth it to you. You could be paying someone $40/hour to do it for you. They probably would have fixed it or given up before they put in as much time as you have (or you would need a second mortgage), but you are learning things that I hope you will find useful later. And once the fear subsided, it really was kind of fun in a way, wasn't it?


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

I feel like a real "pest" about now. I'm so confused. Sure am putting that Eradicator to use! Tried the "Memphis" DX7. Ran dxdiag -- froze. Restarted -- error message, etc., etc. So Eradicated again. Looking back, it seems that the camera worked after I installed the DirectX 9 websetup. Since Media Player is working now. I'll try again with the DirectX9. This processor must be real confused about now. I just hope I'm not causing conflicts by doing all this stuff. I will use SAFE MODE when I can. I have been stopping all running stuff with "End It All".

I've considered buying a new computer. Wonder if now is the time?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I think it told you, but you do need to restart after installing or uninstalling DX since the system files it uses are in use while Windows is running.

So, restart after using Eradicator, restart after using Memphis. Dxdiag won't work if you don"t (maybe you did---just a reminder).

Ideally, this is what I think you should do:

1.) Uninstall the Media Player.
2.) Uninstall the cam software if installed.
3.) Go into Safe Mode and run Eradicator.
4.) Reboot into Safe Mode.
5.) Install "Memphis". If you can't do it in Safe Mode, reboot to normal mode and install it.
6.) Reboot.
7.) In normal mode, run: dxdiag. If there are no errors, continue.
8.) Update to DX9, if possible. It will tell you to reboot. 
9.) Run: dxdiag. If no errors, continue.
10.) Boot into Safe Mode and install Media Player. If it won't let you, do it in normal mode.
11.) Try the Media Player. If it works, continue.
12.) Install the cam software in Safe Mode (updated from the site if possible) but do not install DX if it gives you the option. The software should install in Safe Mode. If you get an error about its not being able to detect a camera, but the installation finishes anyway, that is fine. It will still be able to find the cam in normal mode once all the system drivers are loaded.
13.) Post a note about how perfectly everything is working.

It's really too bad you couldn't get the full DX9 installer or find one (8 or 9) on a CD other than the cam one. It sure would save a lot of d/l time.

Good luck.

PS. End-It-All should be good enough instead of Safe Mode and it will give you a better screen to look at. Just End-It-All before each installation or uninstallation. But Safe Mode is still the better choice since drivers are still loaded when you run End-It-All and they may be causing conflicts.

System File Protection is also off in Safe Mode but still operative in normal mode. This can prevent your cam software from replacing the system files that it needs to during installation.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

I have DirectX 9 (websetup) installed. Media Player is fine. I still have to install the camera. (I soooo don't want to be disappointed) But before I do that, I have a concern regarding my A drive. I just want to see if it could be related to Direct X 9 before I post somewhere else. When attempting to open my "A" floppy drive, my system just shut down (black screen). This never happened before. Then I got an error message "An exception OE has occurred at 0028:C0066009 in VxD Fdc Mgr 9x (01) ......" If this is related to DX9, I will have to make a serious change. I need to save work on A drive.

Josie


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It may have been a good thing if it were related to DX9. That possibility is remote. "VxD" is "Virtual Device Driver" and "Fdc" is "floppy Disk Controller". They have nothing whatsoever to do with DX9 or anything else we have been doing.

It it possible that restarting will remedy it. You might also look in Device Manager to see what it says. Removing the floppy controller in DM and rebooting may help as the system will then redetect the drive. It may be just a fluke.

Keep track of all error messages. You may want to post in the Hardware forum. The floppy controller may be built into the motherboard. It may just need a driver repair or reinstallation. It could be as simple as a loose cable. Better check those.

------------------------------

Sounds good about DX. I just hope that cam doesn't screw it all up. Remember not to let it install DX8 if you can prevent it.

I'd still suggest installing that cam and its drivers in Safe Mode.

Sounds like you have made a lot of progress. If any of your friends have any DirectX problems, you'll know what to do. "Oh, yes. I know Microsoft says that it can't be uninstalled, but they don't say it can't be eradicated!"


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

LOL... when this is fixed, I won't want to ever hear about Direct X!! 
Well, I went and read another post about going to the Device Manager and Refreshing the floppy controller. That fixed it. I sure am happy about that! I'm just paranoid about all the stuff I've done over the past 2 weeks. I so look forward to it being solved.
It's too late to deal with the camera tonight. But, yes, I will install in Safe Mode. 
(Could this be the longest thread ever??)


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You have made your computer better in the last 2 weeks, if anything. No matter what our result, you eradicated a lot of bad registry entries and updated a few things. Next, you need to use the cam, and your confidence will be returned.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

:up:  
PRAISE THE LORD!!! (And I do mean that!) I could not stop tonight 'til I found out about the camera! It was not an easy installation. Kept skipping the viewer. But, long story short...... everything is installed and working! 
Elvandil, I can't thank you enough for sticking with me and teaching me alot along the way. Your patience and encouragement are so greatly appreciated.  
Thank you so much!

Josie


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I am sooooo glad to hear that. I was hoping you didn't get yet more discouragement. It would have been an all-nighter for me if I had a similar problem because I would have kept turning it around in my mind.

I have to admit I was getting a little bored with DirectX, but I remember the days when it used to scare me, too, being so important to all the machine's multimedia and "uninstallable" as it was.

It was nice having you here, and I'd welcome you back. A cordial person who can actually follow directions is always welcome. But for your own sake, we don't want you back too soon (except to tell someone about how to fix DirectX).

Have a good night, Josie.


----------

